# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Giant Steps PDF

## NewsFetcher

JazzMando What's New - We posted an entertaining video of *Bee Gees* "*Giant Steps*" recently, and that prompted JazzMando staff writer *Mark Wilson* to submit to our readership his own incredible chord/melody version of the head. We ran this and an enlightening video on our Tips & Tricks page earlier this week. Now you have the perfect opportunity to dive quite deeply into this Bebop classic!

*Mark Wilson*: Giant Steps PDF


*Click image for download*
Go deep: Taking Giant Steps; Improv secrets! 



More news...

----------

